# PP sheet



## Dark (Aug 24, 2015)

Tell us about the experience of experimentation with polypropylene?

I'm going to experiment with this material in the near future


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm not one to suggest the search function, but man there is a LOT of info about the stuff. HDPE is a favorite used by many slingshot makers. You can buy it in pre-made blocks (like cutting boards) or recycle your own waste HDPE into super cool slingshots (like many do here).

This is just one thread about the stuff...happy reading! 

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22723-hdpe-sheet/


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Urban Fisher said:


> I'm not one to suggest the search function, but man there is a LOT of info about the stuff. HDPE is a favorite used by many slingshot makers. You can buy it in pre-made blocks (like cutting boards) or recycle your own waste HDPE into super cool slingshots (like many do here).
> 
> This is just one thread about the stuff...happy reading!
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22723-hdpe-sheet/


@UrbanFisher I'm sorry friend I don't mean to sound like a douche but polypropylene and high density polyethylene are not the same thing.

@Dark I'm sorry I can't be of any help with your question, I haven't worked with polypropylene yet.


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Actually your right, I was thinking polyethylene. Sorry, then I too don't have much to add (other than my mis-information...LOL!!!)


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29928-polypropylene-slingshots/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/42252-polypropylene/


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

OK so I put in a little time and reading because as I already stated I have no experience with polypropylene other than having seen it in some industrial applications...

So what I'm about to write up can be used as a lead/directional clue but do NOT take my word for it, do your own checking and testing!

Here's what I THINK but bare in mind this is "semi educated" guess work and not hard science.

If you can get it in factory produced ready made sheet of 3/4" (about 18mm) or thicker, that would in my opinion be plenty strong for any boardcut type slingshot of proven template. I would however only make them from one solid piece and not attempt to laminate. For what I read this stuff is a nightmare to glue.

If it's chips and pieces you can get and not board.... Since it differs in composition depending on original application, I personally would not attempt to melt and fuse it into a board shape like you can with hdpe. This for fear of toxic fumes, difference in melting point and narrow temperature in which it is workable.

If you are a more adventurous man than I, by all means give it a whirl, but I recommend you do it outdoors, and not involve any equipment you want to utilize for preparing food later on.

So... Quick recap.. 
Thick, industrial grade board, I say go for it without hesitation.

Recycling chips n pieces into your own board? Proceed with great caution and beware of possibly dangerous fumes.

Laminating and gluing? Next to impossible for what I read. If you must combine pieces together, be it pp to pp, pp to alu, or otherwise, I would deem it better to drill, pin & peen than to attempt a glue joint.

I wish you the best of luck in your endeavors. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Dark (Aug 24, 2015)

In my country, polypropylene pipes used for plumbing. When welding them has a sharp smell, but I have not heard of cases of poisoning during the installation of pipes.


----------



## dachshund (Aug 24, 2015)

Don't know about the rest of the globe, but plumbing pipes and electrical pipes in the USA are PVC,(poly vinyl chloride), which if it is burned produces chlorine gas which is deadly. I am an electrician by trade and the NEC prohibits pvc in a return air chase for that very reason. So I would advise againts using pvc, no pun intended, pick your own poision.


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

PP welds real nice. It flows and joins better than HDPE anyway. In the spring I welded a cracked up polypropylene briggs and stratton engine cover on my push lawn mower and I used pieces from a folgers instant coffee can lid in place of some missing chunks.


----------

